# First Bike - First Post!



## burgandysquare (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello there! My name is Gordon and I'm proud to announce my introduction into the world of Classic Bicycle restoration! I'm coming from the world of classic car restoration, so a lot of my knowledge can transfer over! I'm not sure if this is a "muscle" bike, please correct me if I am wrong. So, lets start this off!

First Question- What the heck kind of bike did I pick up? I saw it at the antique store and my recently ex-girlfriend bought it for me for $40. I dont know if this was a good deal or not, but here it is! It says Huffy El Dorado and I think it is a 1960, but I honestly have no idea. I forgot to take a complete beginning shot before I tore it apart, but here is the frame. It also has a "fuel tank" (I don't know if this is the right terminology) That says El Dorado as well. 






I've taken apart and its currently on in the process of being painted. Don't tear me apart if I have committed some sin against classic bikes by stripping the original paint!

Second and last question that I can think of. Are there any other websites around that you all use? I'm going to try to make this a serious hobby, but I see there is one set-back that is exactly like classic cars...MONEY!


----------



## embro (Jun 25, 2008)

There is a group of very knowledgeable and helpful guys and gals over on the Schwinn message board. You should give it a look: http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/forumdisplay.php?forumid=3

There are a lot of off brand collectors on the board as well who can most likely answer many of your questions. Any bike that is non-Schwinn would be considered an off brand bike. 

Welcome to the hobby, and let the addiction begin.


----------



## PackRat (Jun 25, 2008)

hello gordon the bicycle you have purchased looks  to be a girls middleweight bicycle .  not really a muscle bike.you might want to post it in the middleweight section and you  might have more luck.   enjoy


----------



## burgandysquare (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh alright, I will try there. Thank you!


----------



## pedal alley (Nov 22, 2008)

*meeow spam !*

shoulda hit the cat w/a can of spam.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Nov 23, 2008)

Not only do they get more persistent, the stories the spammers have to offer get worse and worse.


----------

